# Amazon Prime charge £79 after free trial!!



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

How many more of you have been caught by the Amazon Prime *charge of £79 after the end of a free trial!!*

I was but have called Amazon on *0800 496 1081* listened to the promotional garbage about 'Prime' then spoke to a call centre person who agreed to refund the £79 as a one off good will payment.

It was all very painless but does not alter the fact that the initial Free Trial offer was worded and handled in a very underhand way.

See this article in the Daily Mail here http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-signing-costly-prime-service-don-t-want.html


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

It does indicate the charge on the TV adverts...but it is only small print:surprise::wink2:


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

You cancel at the same time as you take out the subscription. Best time to sign up is early December.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I ordered something via Amazon the other week and kept getting popups for Prime. I ignored them and ordered my stuff ensuring I clicked on Standard Delivery (3 to 5 days). My notification email from Amazon said it was next day delivery and thanks for choosing Amazon Prime. I then had to go through the cancellation procedure but still don't trust the robbing b'stards. I check my Bank Account details on a daily basis to make sure I am not getting ripped off. :frown2:


Thanks for the Freefone number Rod.


----------

